# Gluing tennis balls to bully's horns?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We sold our herd queen last month. 2nd in command 'used' to be herd queen, and is now in full force bully mode and is being brutal with the other does  She had one limping the other day, and today another.

I'm over it.

I've heard of gluing tennis balls to the end of the horns to help prevent this.

What kind of glue should we use/would be safe to use?

We are also going to cut a piece of pop insulation and duct tape that to her horns above the tennis balls so it's harder for her to slam the others that way.

I need to do this tomorrow.

It's just gotten ridiculous, we have a 7'x12' cattle panel shelter for them in the summer, and the other day it started storming and she tried to keep them all out <there are only 6 in the pen!>, finally they got in and had to put up with her.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to see a pic and a video of your girl with her new funny get up 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to use something like liquid nails.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am not sure if we have any liquid nails I will ask my husband when he gets up. I am hoping I wouldn't have to buy anything. I think we have Gorilla glue and wood glue lol I know it needs to be strong.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We've not used the "balls on the horn" trick yet, but I'm keeping that as an alternative if need be. I've heard of people using duct tape to keep them on. Do you have any of that? Or electrician's tape? 

A few times we've had to saw, then file our queen's horns to calm her attitude. It has worked for us to settle her down. We use a little saw and take off a little under 1/3 of the horn. We do a little at a time over a few days. Then we file a little bit to smooth them out nice. 

Our queen blocks the others from entering and exiting any shelter or area. Now we know where the story about the Billy Goat Gruff comes from! The stinker!! 

And yes! Please take pictures.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Liquid nails! That's a lot of solvents, do the horns have the ability to ingest anything? Like it soaks in and gets in the bloodstream?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not sure how safe glue is to use, so we decided to just use duct tape. So far so good. We tipped and sanded her horns, and put the tennis balls on. OMG she looks funny! The other does just kind of laughed at her like she was an alien goat w/antenna's!
One of the does that she picks on realized she can't hurt her like she was doing, and is starting to fight back. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The tape was a good move since the balls are hollow in the middle. I tried to just glue the rim of the ball when I cut it but only lasted a day before she got it off. I hope the brat starts being nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jessica, so far they are still on lol


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

pictures please sometimes we need a laugh


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, pictures!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I used Gorilla tape on some PVC pipe to keep two idiots from sticking their heads through the fence. Nobody has gotten stuck and they stopped trying to maul everyone to death (the tape and PVC cover the tips of their horns). That was well over a month ago. I don't know how well glue would work, but I know the tape does wonders.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I will try to get some pics in a few minutes lol

Yep we have a doe that we have to tape something across her horns to keep her from getting her head stuck. We usually have a round bale for the adult does, and put a cattle panel around it. So the 'dummy' as I call her eats a hole in it and puts her head through & gets it stuck. Then the 'bully' would come along and beat her up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I meant to fix the 'padding' before the pics, but didn't get a chance lol


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I wonder if she can pick up some channels with those antennas 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nahnu, nahnu! Hahaha


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lmao!!!! That second picture!!! She is totally asking that other goat why her horns are still normal lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

You just have to be wondering what they think of "the new look."


----------

